# A31 near Dijon



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Driving up the A31 just north of Dijon, I was overtaken by an Autosleeper Inca, " 5 " plate. I noticed it had lost its lower fridge vent, and had some damage to the offside rear skirt. What amazed me was there were people in the back, unbelted, chatting away whist the Mh was doing about 120kph. Was it you?


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

No, but, the point being ?


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Depends on your attitude to risk. I'd have done it in my earlier years , might not now but only because I'm aware of how little time I have left. :lol: Snot illegal anyway as far as I'm aware.


----------

